# Howdy All!!



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Let me extend warm South Carolina greetings from the jitch388 family. I took a moment to rest due to the fact that I am presently cleaning out my 2005 Flagstaff Shamrock 21SS. You see IT SOLD!!!!







We will be taking delivery of a brand new 2008 Outback Sydney 31 BHDSLE next Thursday. We used Rocky's quote at Holman Motors just like you suggested and got a guy in Wilmington NC to give us a DEAL. I was a bit wary of the Keystone purchase due to thier customer service problems of the last few years but you guys put me a bit at ease and I talked to someone in upper management at Keystone. I not only got his assurance he gave me his extention if I had any difficulties. Can't beat that.
I been married to my first wife (haha) for 19 years. We have 2 daughters 8 and 13 and a small maltese mix. I am the Worship Pastor of one of our local churchs. 
Rested up now so its back to work. See ya down the road.
jitch388


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

jitch388 said:


> Let me extend warm South Carolina greetings from the jitch388 family. I took a moment to rest due to the fact that I am presently cleaning out my 2005 Flagstaff Shamrock 21SS. You see IT SOLD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me again. You know a little Lynard Skynard sure helps get that camper cleaned out faster don't it.
jitch388


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> Me again. You know a little Lynard Skynard sure helps get that camper cleaned out faster don't it.


While LS would be nice, I can't help but always crank'n out some Jimmy Buffett while working around the Outback.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Me again. You know a little Lynard Skynard sure helps get that camper cleaned out faster don't it.


While LS would be nice, I can't help but always crank'n out some Jimmy Buffett while working around the Outback.
[/quote]

Buffet always makes me grab a cold one. Can't do that now I GOT WORK TO DO!! woo woo

btw, how do u do that signature thing?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> btw, how do u do that signature thing?


As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> btw, how do u do that signature thing?


As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!
[/quote]

Look at you showin' me the ropes. My new friend. 
Got the camper cleaned out and ready to travel to it's new owner. 1:30 am our time so it's off to bed. 
Blessings!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jitch388 said:


> Look at you showin' me the ropes. My new friend.
> Got the camper cleaned out and ready to travel to it's new owner. 1:30 am our time so it's off to bed.
> Blessings!!


Happy to help a fellow Outbacker!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the New TT, be sure and let us know when it arrives home









Ed


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the outback Family 







Hope you enjoy you new outback









Willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WElcome, and good luck with the new trailer!









Also hoping for your sake that your DW doesn't log in and read your comments....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Was that a 31RQSLE or 32BHDSLE?

In anycase Welcome!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi jitch388
















AND Congrats!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> I been married to my first wife (haha) for 19 years. We have 2 daughters 8 and 13 and a small maltese mix.


Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback AND the sale of the old TT!!!

btw, I assume your wife politely introduces you as the father of her children too, doesn't she?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I been married to my first wife (haha) for 19 years. We have 2 daughters 8 and 13 and a small maltese mix.


Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback AND the sale of the old TT!!!

btw, I assume your wife politely introduces you as the father of her children too, doesn't she?








[/quote]

Yes especially when they are raising a ruckus.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Was that a 31RQSLE or 32BHDSLE?
> 
> In anycase Welcome!


Der!! It is a 32 BHDSLE. With an electric awning. GRRRRR!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!!


If it wasn't for Dale Jr. movin to the camp I would have to say something about that last picture on your signature. However........... Go Hendrick (cept Gordon of course)
jitch388


----------

